
Why Amazon, Facebook, Google and Apple Are Bad for America - RickJWagner
https://www.politico.com/news/agenda/2020/07/28/agenda-amazon-facebook-google-apple-hearing-383612
======
LatteLazy
So many unsubstantiated claims...

